

Transforming an RSS feed into JSON with APItools - otikik
https://docs.apitools.com/2014/05/06/transforming-an-rss-feed-into-json-with-apitools.html

======
_mikz
I don't know why, but lately SAX approach feels much nicer than DOM.

